
Cell Death, Anastatis and Resurrection - pseudolus
https://www.quantamagazine.org/cell-death-anastasis-and-resurrection-20190708/
======
inflatableDodo
>Slices of neural tissue were even able to conduct electrical signals (for
ethical reasons, the researchers had generally suppressed that capacity in the
animals’ whole brains).

Stuff like this always makes me think of Dennis Potter's 'Cold Lazarus', I
highly recommend that people watch it. Especially if working in the research
end of neurology.
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115140/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115140/)

------
buboard
even though they changed the title of the article, Anastasis=Resurrection

